# Wal-Marts fish supplies



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

I am only 15 as i have said in earlier posts so im always looking for the cheaper supplies and filters so i looked at walmart today when my family went. i got a HOB filter from their for my 10 gallon tank for only $10! i know this sounds REALLY cheap but it seems really nice. when i got home i did some research and i have found out that aqua-tech, walmarts brand, is actualy made by marineland! a really good company! i think im going to buy all my stuff from here now! 


have you guys ever used aqua-tech products?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thats interesting, I never knew that.

Aquaclear filters have great reviews, but havent heard about reviews for other items other than filters.*


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *Thats interesting, I never knew that.
> 
> Aquaclear filters have great reviews, but havent heard about reviews for other items other than filters.*


i actualy screwed it up, i ment to say AQUA-TECH not aqua-clear, aqua-tech is walmarts brand.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes it is Aqua-Tech and they are made by Marineland and you can buy a Penguin bio-wheel assembly set ups that will fit perfectly on the Aqua-Tech brands also . I believe the Marineland Penguin bio-wheel assembly from a 100B or 150B will fit that Aqua-Tech . I bought a cheap Aqua-Tech 30-60 for a back up from Wal-Mart . When my penguin went down on me after years of service , I switched them out and moved my filter media and bio-wheels over from my Penguin to my Aqua-Tech and it has ran for a very long time now . I bought a new Penguin for that aquarium but it is now the back up for the Aqua-tech .


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

JOMA said:


> i think im going to buy all my stuff from here now!


That'll be your biggest mistake with this aquarium so far.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Rebranding is common, best buy sells insignia TVs as their own less expensive brand. They are made by samsung I believe.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As long as you don't buy the fish from there.


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very true MK , Marineland is just targeting a wider consumer base and I would also advise not buying fish there . But most everything they sell can be found in most pet stores and LFS at a much higher mark-up .


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

If the person that happens to work at that Walmart is a fish enthusiast who keeps the tanks clean and knows what hes talking about then I wouldn't say not to buy a good looking fish there. There is a Petland by my house, Its run by a member of the board of the Brooklyn Aquarium Society. The quality of fish and tank conditions in this Petland is much better than most of the local fish stores. JOMA has said that there isnt much where he lives so he might not many options. If you can talk to the employees working there and see what day they are geting new fish there is also a chance u could get them before they go in the walmart tank.


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

Walmart in my area no longer sells fish at all. This is a good thing considering what the fish looked like from there in the past. Sometimes they just had random people from other departments dipping out fish for customers. It was really sad. 

I wish they did still sell more supplies though as you are right about the difference in price. I would have liked to get one of their 30 gallon starter kit set ups again. They had a great deal on those. At Petsmart here, I would have to pay 2 times what Walmart used to charge.


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

Inga said:


> Walmart in my area no longer sells fish at all. This is a good thing considering what the fish looked like from there in the past. Sometimes they just had random people from other departments dipping out fish for customers. It was really sad.
> 
> I wish they did still sell more supplies though as you are right about the difference in price. I would have liked to get one of their 30 gallon starter kit set ups again. They had a great deal on those. At Petsmart here, I would have to pay 2 times what Walmart used to charge.


my local walmart has also stopped selling fish, but if you have a super walmart near you they have a much bigger selection in supplies. the walmart closest to me has a small selection because its a normal walmart but the one thats like 30 min away is a super and has a lot nicer selection. they had a 30 gallon starter kit, they even had a 55 gallon starter kit. 

so just look for a super walmart that is in your area and they seem to have a lot bigger selection (but still no fish)


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

Good to know, thanks. Yes, I have 2 Super Walmart's. Honestly, the only reason I knew about the fish stuff was because I HAD to go there a few months ago. I usually avoid that store like the plague normally.


----------

